# كيفية اسعاد الزوجة(ولو)



## sony_33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

يقال ان المرأة لغز يحير الرجال، وان التعامل معها صعب لأن مزاجها متقلب وغير ثابت، مما يجعل 
الرجل يحتار في كيفية ارضائها، ولكن هناك بعض النصائح التي يقدمها المختصون بشأن هذه العلاقات الزوجية قد تساعدك عزيزي الرجل على فهم مفاتيح اسعاد المرأة.
اسألها ولا تتهمها
أولا عليك ان تتعامل مع مزاجية المرأة على انه واقع ثابت، وان تتقبله، فالمرأة مثل الرجل قد تمر بها أيام ولحظات وشهور سيئة تعكر مزاجها، لذلك حاول ان تسألها عما يضايقها بدلا من اتهامها دائماً بالمزاجية.

اقرأ ما بين السطور
اذا استفزتك زوجتك ولو مره ، لا تفكر بأنها تستفزك لمجرد المتعة، وحاول ان تقرأ ما بين السطور، فقد تكون تبحث عن شيء جسدي، أو نفسي ناقص بينكما، ولكنها لا تستطيع ان تعبر عن ذلك أو لا تعرف كيف تنتقي الكلمات المناسبة.

لا تعاملها كرجل
يخطئ بعض الرجال عندما يعتقدون ان المساواة تعني ان يعامل الرجل المرأة كما يعامل الرجال، فهي تعني اعطاءها حقوقها وافساح المجال أمامها لاثبات ذاتها، فشاركها في مهام المنزل قدر الاستطاعه كما تشاركك في العمل، ولكن لا تنس انها امرأة.



العب دور الجبار

أحيانا تتحدث المرأة بطريقة غاضبة ومتسلطة لتلعب انت دور الرجل الجبار ( سي السيد ) الذي يضع رأسها على كتفه لتنفيس غضبها، فبدلا من ان تتبادل معها الشجار اذا غضبت حاول احتضانها، وسيتغير مزاجها فورا. وخطط معها لعشاء خفيف أو شاهد معها فيلما أو مسلسلا وأنتما قريبان بعضكما من بعض
30:30:30:30:30:30:​


----------



## elnegmelaswad (1 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع ممتع 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 ديسمبر 2008)

نصايح حلوة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بس الى ينفذ
ميرسى يا سونى​


----------



## جارجيوس (2 ديسمبر 2008)

طيب اذا كان مزاجنا نحن الأثنان متعكر ماذا نفعل؟؟؟                                الرب يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا صنى
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع 
اذا نفز ما بة الرجال ملكوا قلب وعقل وكيان المراءة
مرسي كتيييير سوني​*


----------

